
Professionally Homeless - matt_g
https://littleplasticsquares.com/professionally-homeless/
======
chirau
Story of my life.

I live in the air, and work between SF and NY. I used to airbnb my place in
Nob Hill, but it was too demanding. So i terminated both leases. Saving so
much money, raking up so many miles (though flying is now the worst thing and
I absolutely hate hotel stays longer than 3 days)

